# 15.5 acres w/cabin bordering Nat'l Forest in Western NC



## JShapiro (May 12, 2009)

Own the end of a private road, bordered on 2 sides by the Pisgah National Forest! 15.5 acres, ~1 acre field behind 500 sq foot cabin, up at the end of a south-facing holler. Rest of property is mature second-growth mixed hardwood forest. 3 springs and stream w/microhydro possibilities. Several outbuildings. Neighbors are homesteaders and property is well-suited for sustainable living. 

Cabin is hooked up to electric grid and is fully wired inside. Interior has been gutted for remodel and is in process of being put back together. Also included is small solar electric system which could replace grid hookup if desired. Cabin has spring-fed running water, propane cook stove, and wood cook stove.

The property is located at 586 Rabbit Den Road, Hot Springs, NC, 28743.

Appraised at $200K. Offered by very motivated seller at $185K. Please email me at jimsonweed **at** riseup **dot** net for pictures and more information.

Thanks,
Jonathan Shapiro


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

i am not in the market myself, but saw your post and just had to comment. hot springs is a gorgeous region for anyone looking. high in the mountains on the appalachian trail.

i looked in that area for over 2 years. i wish i had known of you then.


----------



## JShapiro (May 12, 2009)

Here is a link to some photos of the cabin and property:
http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc35/digitalbicycle/house photos/


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

What a nice place!! We are about a year away from looking for property in the NC mountains. Is there another site on the property for another cabin. 
If I Pm you could you email a property plot/map ??


----------



## JShapiro (May 12, 2009)

Nancy-

If you look in the photos at the picture of the outbuilding, I believe that site would be good for another cabin, but probably not much larger than a 500-600 sq ft footprint.

The Madison County online tax maps are very inaccurate, and I don't have anything digitized, but you could PM me your mailing address and I'll see if I can't find something. It may take up to a week, though, since I don't have access to copy machines etc very often.


----------

